# Report Josshy0125 to the UK police



## biased_but_mature (Apr 15, 2021)

I know this happened ages ago but this thread has been on my mind for a long time. This may sound extreme to some, however there has been at least one occasion when the staff have reported a member to their local authorities. I am heavily biased being a victim of child abuse myself.

My reasoning is simple: Given that he consistently behaved hyperagressively here, there is a reasonable chance that he consistently behaves hyperagressively - and therefore abusively at home - in real life.

When he raged around here he was easy to laugh off. On GBAtemp we communicate through text which lacks the more impactful body language and voice tonality present in real life communication. Evidence and logic matter when you're expressing something which is not a popular opinion or commonly accepted fact. Josshy0125 had no form of power here; he can't perform moderation actions or access the admin panel which contains information that can be used as leads for doxxing. When Josshy0125 made a blog entry raging about the staff and demanding a "reshuffle" asserting himself as right with extremely weak evidence he presented himself as a helpless crying manchild who we all laughed off.

In real life manchildren's tantrums are beyond terrifying; they're traumatic. The dynamics of the situation are flipped upside down. Someone physically present in front of you is throwing a Kitchen Nightmares level tantrum. Their body language and voice tonality is clearly threatening. If you're living with them they do have some degree of power over you. They reduce all evidence and logic down to I am right and you are wrong. When they want you to meet their unreasonable demands they will throw a tantrum because it works. They know if they keep it up until you fear for your personal safety you will submit to their demands. The long-lasting psychological trauma such tantrums inflict is your problem, not theirs.

If the staff decide to report him, it will likely be very easy to track him down. His IP address(es), email address and date of birth (assuming he provided his actual date of birth) are more than enough. The police can ask his ISP to provide them with his residential address. It is very unlikely that two men with the same date of birth are living at the same address. His email address may contain his real name and may be associated with government services and his credit card. If he ever logged in using cellular data on his phone then the police can easily get his real name, address and I.D. number from his mobile company. Shaunj66 lives in the UK and has access to the admin panel making him the most suitable for the task. It is possible to make yourself very difficult to track here by making an account using a spoofed mac address on public wifi and only logging in from home using Tor. I doubt Josshy0125 did this because his behavior suggests he is too audacious to take such precautions.

We don't know what the police will find. Maybe they'll find some idiot who was laughing his head off the whole time or an unethical angry AI or psychology experiment. Perhaps Josshy0125 was a gentle soul going through a hard time because his children were diagnosed with cancer. We don't know. But there is a reasonable posibility that he is an abusive 35 year old manchild and therefore it is worth informing the police and requesting them to investigate.

This is slightly off-topic but Vinscool's comment on the last page promotes an attitude which helps child abuse to perpetuate. By comparing Josshy0125 to a child claiming they've been abused she is discrediting said children. Not all children are eloquent enough to articulate why their parents are abusive. UltraSUPRA's nonsense starting on page 3 of the Covid-19 vaccine thread demonstrates she does raise a valid point, but fact remains her analogy promotes an attitude which encourages people to dismiss claims of child abuse helping it to remain hidden and perpetuate. She should never be allowed to make such an analogy again.

I will respect the staff's decision whether they report Josshy0125 or not. I don't care if I get banned for making an alt account.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 15, 2021)

lmfao what


----------



## Valwinz (Apr 15, 2021)

who


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 15, 2021)

Sounds like you want to have the police arrest someone based on no real evidence. Someone's shittty online behaviour isn't necessarily a sign that they are abusive in real life.



biased_but_mature said:


> It is very unlikely that two men with the same date of birth are living at the same address.


Twins exist.



biased_but_mature said:


> I don't care if I get banned for making an alt account.


*notices your dupe* OwO what's this?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 15, 2021)

I beg you dont cry???


----------

